# Flat Broke Shooters range open



## Gilligan

Spent a couple hours shooting at FBS yesterday.......absolutely awesome new facility


----------



## vraiblonde

Where is it?


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> Where is it?



Ahhhh... In Flat Broke, just off Hard Bargain La.... Geesh..


----------



## Yooper

48785 St. James Church Road, Lexington Park, MD 20653. Just south of the base about a mile (more or less?) off 235.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## glhs837

Of course I was out of town.  Just got back last night, might try and sneak in for a fam and see whats for rent this afternoon.


----------



## buddscreek

black dog said:


> Ahhhh... In Flat Broke, just off Hard Bargain La.... Geesh..


                    iswyd


----------



## black dog

buddscreek said:


> iswyd



 I somehow knew you would my friend.


----------



## General Lee

You'll be flat broke after using the range with their fees and prices.


----------



## glhs837

General Lee said:


> You'll be flat broke after using the range with their fees and prices.




So how does it compare to other ranges like that?


----------



## General Lee

glhs837 said:


> So how does it compare to other ranges like that?


I'm not really sure. Maybe I'm being a tight a$$.


----------



## black dog

General Lee said:


> You'll be flat broke after using the range with their fees and prices.



 40 bucks a month for a family membership with unlimited INDOOR range time for a family that shoots is pretty darn reasonable.


----------



## General Lee

black dog said:


> 40 bucks a month for a family membership with unlimited INDOOR range time for a family that shoots is pretty darn reasonable.


You also have an initiation fee (was it $100?) for a family, then a safety course fee as well


----------



## black dog

General Lee said:


> You also have an initiation fee (was it $100?) for a family, then a safety course fee as well


Its still very reasonable....  A business HAS to turn a profit, if not it will cease to be a business.  What do you think it cost to acquire that property and build the range?
  I'm from very active shooting family and I'm a very active shooter, there prices are very reasonable.


----------



## General Lee

black dog said:


> Its still very reasonable....  A business HAS to turn a profit, if not it will cease to be a business.  What do you think it cost to acquire that property and build the range?
> I'm from very active shooting family and I'm a very active shooter, there prices are very reasonable.



I believe you, I don't know what is an average shooting range price. I do all my shooting on my property.


----------



## black dog

General Lee said:


> I believe you, I don't know what is an average shooting range price. I do all my shooting on my property.



 I do the majority of my shooting on my property, But I still belong to two conservation shooting clubs in central IN.
 But Flat Broke is darn reasonable, even more so where its located.
 I can shoot 1200 at my place now, but a few of us drive to once a month to Park City,KY to Hard Castle Shooting Center, we all belong to it, its a few thousand acres and we shoot the 1600 yd range when we go. its a 150 bucks a year in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Bird Dog

General Lee said:


> You'll be flat broke after using the range with their fees and prices.


So they should be so cheap and get customers like you and go out of business....I hate cheap ass SOB’s


----------



## black dog

Bird Dog said:


> So they should be so cheap and get customers like you and go out of business....I hate cheap ass SOB’s



 I've always laughed at folks who will drive to a range in a King Ranch F350 diesel dually and pull out a few Wilson 1911's and a Dakota rifle or two and cry when the conservation club raises its dues from 65 to 75 bucks a year.


----------



## General Lee

Bird Dog said:


> So they should be so cheap and get customers like you and go out of business....I hate cheap ass SOB’s



Piss off


----------



## Gilligan

General Lee said:


> You'll be flat broke after using the range with their fees and prices.


?  It’s practically free...good grief.

Minor cost aside, we used to target shoot on our property.  The influx of easily triggered snowflakes ended that.  Its still perfectly legal....I just hate to waste the time of local law every time we’d pop off a few rounds.


----------



## RoseRed

Has anyone used https://j2training.net/?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

glhs837 said:


> So how does it compare to other ranges like that?



Flat Broke is 10 lanes, 25 yards. 
For non-members they charge $25 an hour, plus a $15 "safety card fee" and $10 for any additional shooter at your lane. If you have two people, that's $65 for the first hour and $35 every hour after. For one person, that's $40 for the first hour.

MD Small Arms Range is 10 lanes, 50 yards, and 14 lanes, 25 yards. Both indoor with retrieval system. 
They charge $25 for the whole day on the pistol (25 yd) range. Two shooters is $40.
They charge $35/hr on the rifle range (50 yd). Two shooters is $50/hr.

MSAR offers happy hour pricing also (Mon-Thru 6-8pm) for $12.50/hr (one shooter, pistol range) or $17.50/hr (rifle range). 


The pistol range isn't really comparable, price-wise, as you can shoot all day long at MSAR for $25 (using the 25 yard range as apples to apples comparison). Realistically, no one is shooting more than an hour or so. But assuming you want to shoot for, say, 3 hours, that's still $25 at MSAR and $90 at Flat Broke. 

Obviously, MSAR is a bit of a haul for most people in SoMD. Especially those in the St. Mary's area.

Having shot at MSAR a handful of times, my guess is the clientele at Flat Broke will be slightly better than those at MSAR. Can't tell you how many times I've seen someone holding their handgun sideways or shooting off their tippy toes. They have viewing windows for the pistol range, so it's fun to watch while waiting.  

MSAR has a 50 yard range though which is nice for sighting in rifles/shotguns.


----------



## glhs837

RoseRed said:


> Has anyone used https://j2training.net/?




No, I used FB for my HQL, and Steve and Cindi were great. A guy I know, Jason Mooney, he and his wife teach as Top Notch Trainers and I think he would be a good choice also. I hear good reveiws of PTP, but have no knowedge of them.


----------



## Kyle

Might have to check out FBS this weekend after I wrap up at Sanners. 

I kinda like the idea of an indoor range for rainy days and summer swelter.


----------



## glhs837

Kyle said:


> Might have to check out FBS this weekend after I wrap up at Sanners.
> 
> I kinda like the idea of an indoor range for rainy days and summer swelter.



One reason I signed up although I can shoot out back. Cant shoot all summer with bugs and heat. And only intermittently in the winter. Still trying to find time to get in there though.


----------



## Gilligan

Chris0nllyn said:


> For non-members they charge $25 an hour, plus a $15 "safety card fee" and $10 for any additional shooter at your lane. If you have two people, that's $65 for the first hour and $35 every hour after. For one person, that's $40 for the first hour.


Exactly why we're members. Easy as that.  Not to mention that MSAR is an hour and a half EACH WAY!


----------



## Bonehead

Those prices are the reason I am a Sanner's Lake member. I do hope they do well Flat Broke that is.


----------



## black dog

Bonehead said:


> Those prices are the reason I am a Sanner's Lake member. I do hope they do well Flat Broke that is.



 Not a good comparison at all, Sanner's Lake is a non proflt and you shoot outside. Also no business or property tax's.
HUGE DIFFERENCE......


----------



## glhs837

Finally found the time to stop in and get my safety brief and talk to Steve and Cindi, and one of the employees whose name I did not retain. What I wasnt prepared for was how quiet it is outside. The building in a building method really makes a difference. I would be surprised if any of the neighbors can hear anything. The closest are I would say less than an 1/16 of a mile away from the range. There as one guy shooting some AR platform inside which was the loudest, and afterwards I stood in the parking lot listening for it. I could hear it, but there had been a car engine running I might have missed it. And I mean an engine at idle, no revved up. Inside of course everything is new and shiny, but I was sort of surprised by how open it is. Sales/range check-in desk is maybe 30 feet inside the door across a huge lobby area, three visible offices, one of which is devoted to the looping range safety video. Dedicated training room, which the employee offered to show me, but I figured I'll see that the next time I take a class. Was about 7pm last night, four of the 10 lanes were in use, RSO on the range, not sure if thats common practice, I've not shot at a commercial range since 1983. And not on a military range since 1993. 

Target and ammo prices seem reasonable for retail, but I've not bought any other than 500 rounds for the 10/22 when I bought it so I cant say for sure.


----------



## Bigpops92

Hello all!  I don't have much time for forums these days as we stay quite busy.

I cannot address every single thread here but I can tell you this-  Cindi and I set out to build a "State of the Art" Firearms Training Center here in Southern Maryland.  As we all know our area is ever growing and shooting out in the back 40 is simply not as practical these days.  We have felt for a long time now that our area needed a shooting facility.  Since shooting and teaching is our passion we figured WHY NOT!  3.5 years later we have achieved our goal.  No outside investors or windfall of cash (no lottery winnings either) just a "mom and pop" build.

I am always hesitant using the words "state of the art" but we have truly achieved that.  Our target system and ventilation system is second to none. Most folks think shooting safety is all about muzzle control and finger discipline....and it is.  But our systems, particularly our ventilation system is one of the most technological around.  Keeping our shooters and staff safe from lead and other particulates was a priority.  Having the comfort of a year round 70 degree range is pretty nice too!

We now own a family friendly, modern and SAFE facility for the public to enjoy.  Just like some folks prefer Target over Walmart (and visa versa) we understand not everyone will be as thrilled as we are. To that I can only say that we have done everything in our power to keep our prices as low as possible.  As most can imagine this was not a cheap endeavor and continues to  grow in cost. (come check out our electric bill lol) Our plan will be to always make our range and our merchandise as affordable as possible. 

In regards to the other businesses that have been mentioned....GOD bless them.  We support everyone that keeps our 2nd Amendment rights alive! We never set out to compete with anyone but rather to support all!  You will find brochures and products from several 2nd Amendment business in our retail area.....SUPPORT THEM PLEASE!

For those that visit our range - we promise to give you the best that we have in firearms training and service.  If you are not satisfied with any aspect of our operation PLEASE seek out Cindi or myself and we will do our best to rectify the situation.

OH....one last thing.  Yes, we will ALWAYS have a RSO on the floor when a shooter is present.  The RSO is simply there to keep everyone safe.  They are not there for ongoing instruction or for intimidation but rather to provide professional assistance if needed.

GOD bless! See you on the range!

Steve Thomas
Co-owner Flat Broke Shooter FTC


----------



## Kyle

I meant to stop by the last couple of saturdays.  This saturday should be good.


----------



## ShyGirl

RoseRed said:


> Has anyone used https://j2training.net/?


I can vouch for J2 Defense in Prince Frederick.
I can also vouch for Top Notch Trainers, which someone else suggested.
You can't go wrong with either, they are all good people and dedicated teachers.


----------



## RoseRed

ShyGirl said:


> I can vouch for J2 Defense in Prince Frederick.
> I can also vouch for Top Notch Trainers, which someone else suggested.
> You can't go wrong with either, they are all good people and dedicated teachers.


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Dukesdad

I have been a few times and found it enjoyable with no wait time. The annual fee and monthly are reasonable. 71 degrees every day inside...


----------



## Xbox360

I wana go to the range one day soon and shoot a battle rifle.  Hopefully they have a cool one they can rent me.


----------



## spr1975wshs

We've been once, last fall, health got in the way of more visits.
Clean, well lit, comfortable atmosphere, quiet outside the range...

Looking forward to more range time when they re-open after this Covid thing abates.


----------



## glhs837

Sales floor is open, limited people allowed in at a time, lanes are closed. Picked up some .22 and 9mm last week.


----------

